# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1:С Предприятие 7.7.

## Solt

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где скачать/посмотреть, обновления для:
1:С Предприятие 7.7. для SQL. (7.70.027)
Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5. (7.70.160630)
(РБ).
Всем спасибо!

----------


## Konor18

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где скачать/посмотреть, обновления для:
> 1:С Предприятие 7.7. для SQL. (7.70.027)
> Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5. (7.70.160630)
> (РБ).
> Всем спасибо!


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

